# How To Improve Your Basketball Handles



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

Do you know what it feels like to know how to get past any defender that comes your way?

Alright, let me ask you this.

Do you know how to make your defender look like a fool?

For you to answer yes to both of these questions there is one thing you need to have.

That thing is serious basketball handles. If you don't have serious basketball handles then you need to know how to improve your basketball handles.

There are other ways to make your defender look like a fool, for example, you could dunk on your defender or splash a jumper in your defender's face but, having elite ball handling ability is the most effective and guaranteed way to make your defender look foolish.

The reason I recommend focusing on developing effective basketball handles over dunking or having a great shot is, once you can handle the basketball at a high level you will always be able to get past your defender. You may be able to shoot very well, but when there is great defensive pressure, you're not going to be able to pull up for a high percentage jump shot. And if you can dunk, you still need the ability to get to the basket, which is why you need to have great ball handling ability.

You need to improve your basketball handles every day. Every basketball player needs to develop his/her basketball handles as much as possible.

The best way to improve basketball handles is by doing ball handling drills. Ball handling drills involving cones, two basketballs, and even simple garage type drills are all effective ways to develop your dribbling skills.

The harder you work the more confident you will be. Basically skill and confidence go hand in hand. If you want to improve your ball handling skills, you need to improve your self-confidence. The more confident you're in yourself and your abilities the more it will show in your game.

A great way to boost your confidence is to picture yourself performing at a high level.

Before you step on the basketball court, you should already have a picture in your head of how you want to play the game of basketball. You should know the intensity you're going to play with, the types of moves you're going to do, and the types of shots you're going to take.

Being confident in your abilities will help you handle the basketball with more purpose. So with practice and development of your self-confidence, you will find yourself breaking your defenders ankles and scoring at will with your new-found basketball handling ability.


----------



## mullaboy (May 24, 2020)

wow i really love your post ..it has really helped me i added it to a program i was on and even tho im 5'3 i can dunk crazy


----------

